

Editor of HTML5 says jab at Twitter just a joke - buzzblog
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/even-html-itself-twitter-critic

======
CoffeeDregs
What a bummer that this is getting treated even mildly seriously. One of the
real _delights_ of working in this field is the easter eggs in RFCs and in
tech specifications. What great about this little bit of fun text on Twitter
is that it's funny now _and_ will still make sense as an example even if
Twitter isn't around.

Easter eggs rule and add spice to sometime dry tasks, so, years ago when I
worked at National Semiconductor, I encouraged the team to add easter eggs to
our work product. A fellow engineer got "This device will provide more wattage
for your cottage" into a footnote in a datasheet for very popular part. I took
to adding haikus onto the undersides of my demo boards (which later got us
into trouble with Panasonic, but oh well...).

Awesome RFCs or tech easter eggs:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evil_bit>

[http://googleajaxsearchapi.blogspot.com/2010/03/helping-
you-...](http://googleajaxsearchapi.blogspot.com/2010/03/helping-you-help-us-
help-you.html)

<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3675> \- really serious, really funny

Lots more: <http://www.openrfc.org/humour.pl>

EDIT: ohmigosh, I'd forgotten how awesome some of those RFCs are... Hyper Text
Coffee Pot Control Protocol [HTCPCP]...

------
bentruyman
This is the first time I've ever seen someone inject humor into technical
writing. /s

